# Question on Removal of MediPort - I need an ICD9 code



## marylayton (Jun 23, 2009)

I need an ICD9 code, ICD 9 Procedure code and CPT code for Removal of MediPort catheter. Thank you. Mary


----------



## msncoder (Jun 23, 2009)

Tunneled port removal with blunt dissection-36590 with V58.81 (or I've seen other coders use      V58.49)


----------

